# Lights, camera, action!



## Cracker Jack

How do you say these 3 words in your respective languages?  These are said before shooting a scene in a movie.  Is there a particular way of saying them in your own terms.  I am referring to the ones that do not necessary mean lights or camera or action in your culture.

Thank in advance.


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
The corresponding words in Finnish have traditionally been *hiljaisuus, kuvaus, kamera*, translated *silence, scene, camera. *Actually, the exact meaning of the word "kuvaus" is "shooting", but in practice it is the command to the players to start acting.


----------



## pickypuck

Luces, cámara, acción. 

¡Olé!


----------



## cyanista

It's *Свет**, камера, мотор**!* (Lights, camera, motor!) in Russian.

The last word is probably a failed translation.


----------



## Kraus

Italian: Luci, camera/motore, azione!


----------



## Gavin

In Chinese,  ' 灯光' ' 摄像'  ' 开拍'


----------



## spakh

In Turkish
"Işıklar, kamera, motor!" meaning lights, camera, motor. Just like in Russian.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
Lichten (aan), camera en... actie!
or
Spots (aan), camera en... actie!

Groetjes,

F


----------



## Outsider

The translation is literal:

*Luzes, câmara/câmera, acção/ação!*

Where words come in pairs, the one on the right is used in Brazil.


----------



## Heba

In Egypt

Lights: إضاءة ''eda'a''
Camera: كاميرا ''camera''
Action: Action (it is even tranbsliterated: آكشن )


----------



## SJAJ

In Serbian:

LIGHTS: Svetla!
CAMERA: Kamera!
ACTION: Akcija!


----------



## 1234plet

*In Danish:*

Lys, kamera, action (_or 'værsgo', if it should be totally Danish, but we have "stolen" the English word 'action' also)_


----------



## Mutichou

In French: silence, moteur, action !
(Which means "silence, camera, action".)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Thanks a lot for all your replies.  Now the camera can go rolling.


----------



## cajzl

And where is a clapperboard?  

Czech: Kamera, klapka, jedem! (camera, clapperboard, go)


----------



## cutu

Lights : אורות  _( orot )_
Camera : מצלמה _( matzlema )_ 
Action : אקשן _( ekshen )_


----------



## Encolpius

cajzl said:


> And where is a clapperboard?
> 
> Czech: Kamera, klapka, jedem! (camera, clapperboard, go)



I think only we two use clapperboard, I wonder why.

*Hungarian*: Kamera - csapó - felvétel! (camera - clapperboard - recording)


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _llums, càmera, acció!_


----------



## DaylightDelight

Japanese:  I don't think that is a very commonly known phrase, but according to google it seems to be
ライト カメラ アクション! [raito kamera akushon]: it's a phonetic transcription of the English phrase.


----------



## 810senior

DaylightDelight said:


> Japanese:  I don't think that is a very commonly known phrase, but according to google it seems to be
> ライト カメラ アクション! [raito kamera akushon]: it's a phonetic transcription of the English phrase.


スタンバイ アクション(standby! action!) is another that comes to mind.


----------



## apmoy70

I had to look it up for Greek, and I found out we have two equally used expressions:

*«Φώτα, κάμερα, πάμε!»* [ˈfota ˈkameɾa ˈpame] --> _Lights, camera, let's go/start!_

*«Φώτα, κάμερα, μοτέρ!»* [ˈfota ˈkameɾa moˈteɾ] --> _Lights, camera, moteur!_ 

I'd guess the latter is what's actually said by the film director just before the clapperboard. «Mοτέρ» is from French "moteur".


----------



## bibax

In Czech we have also two equally used expressions - both with the clapperboard:

*Kamera, klapka, jedem!* = _Camera, clapperboard, let's go!_
*
Kamera, klapka, akce!* = _Camera, clapperboard, action!
_
The clapperboard is (or rather was) important for synchronising picture and sound.

The whole sequence is:

světla - kamera[+zvuk] - klapka - akce!
_lights - camera[+sound] - clapperboard - action!
_
("sound" is mostly implied; it means _sound recording_, starting simultaneously with "camera")


----------

